# Metabo Drywall Sander.



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I like the look of this set up, The LED light might drive me mad though, Sure would love to give it a go finally something to compete with festools planex

Nice features, LED light, Extendable, Motor is not in the head and it hasn't got a vac hose at the head.

http://www.metabo.co.nz/Long-neck-Sanders.55681.0.html


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Metabo makes good tools from my experience. I've never seen or tried the sander though.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Its only getting realised here next month, I really like the look and features of it.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> I like the look of this set up, The LED light might drive me mad though, Sure would love to give it a go finally something to compete with festools planex
> 
> Nice features, LED light, Extendable, Motor is not in the head and it hasn't got a vac hose at the head.
> 
> http://www.metabo.co.nz/Long-neck-Sanders.55681.0.html


What the h*** is he sanding in that picture?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

mld said:


> What the h*** is he sanding in that picture?


 Good point, And why does the round sanding head have a big flat area on it?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Good point, And why does the round sanding head have a big flat area on it?


For sanding the internals I think!!:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

mld said:


> What the h*** is he sanding in that picture?


And why's he wearing safety goggles :blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> For sanding the internals I think!!:whistling2:


 
You think so? Wouldn't that be a hassel, You couldn't just sweep it down a corner, You would have to hold it up above your head then drop it down to your ankles??


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

I think that square part on top is the led light?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> I think that square part on top is the led light?


 Take a look at these pics, Do you still think its the LED light.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't think I want one anymore now, If that square top is suppose to be for sanding corners then its a nuisance, I just sweep my flex with rounded head at any angle I want, If it has to be kept square then???? But I would still like to see one, You don't really know till you try.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks for the review caz


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a new flex, with the same head that can sand corners at the same time... WASTE OF MONEY... now I have about $1500 in my garage, not to be used anymore! it jumps on the walls, so had to 2 x skim coat and sand again!!! And he told me every drywaller did buy one, never seen another guys or firm with one.. stupid salesman!

BTW. its quicker to use a pole to sand corners, and better result!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well that's interesting, I have the old flex, For 12 years, Goes great.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

is a good sander or not ? my english is bad, i dont understand every post.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know, I never got one and they are not here for sale yet.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

More junk to carry around. Not worth a pinch of **** $hit as far as I'm concerned. Pole and sponge sander is all one needs for drywall finishing..JS


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

We had contractors request vacuum sanders be used.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

killerjune said:


> is a good sander or not ? my english is bad, i dont understand every post.


No worries Killer June, my English is pretty good & I don't understand every post on this site! :whistling2:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

MrWillys said:


> We had contractors request vacuum sanders be used.


And you bent over for him too right


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> We had contractors request vacuum sanders be used.


I bet the painters just loved that chit! :whistling2:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Mudstar said:


> And you bent over for him too right


When your doing 5 million a year with that contractor we sure do.
Their perception is less dust and it impress's infection control department in big campus's.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

5 Million 

I love my PC sander and vac, Im not swinging on no pole, My back muscles lock up enough as it is.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

MrWillys said:


> When your doing 5 million a year with that contractor we sure do.
> Their perception is less dust and it impress's infection control department in big campus's.


Yeah I thought so, lube $$ makes it easy to. That's what she said...:yes:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

MrWillys said:


> When your doing 5 million a year


Aren't you retired ? :blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I think he is. Good for him if so.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Mudstar said:


> Aren't you retired ? :blink:


Yes, but my last employer is not. They run between 50 to 125 guys at anytime and none of that independent contractor stuff where your license comes from a Cracker Jack box. Sometimes you got to eat a little crow and do what you don't like to maintain a relationship. If you were doing a million dollar job and were asked to use a vacuum sander you would buy 2.
Also, semi retired, as my tuning EFI keeps me busy at times.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> and none of that independent contractor stuff where your license comes from a Cracker Jack box. .




 So that's where we stand with you? Mr laborer !


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> So that's where we stand with you? Mr laborer !


Don't you have a written test for a license? I know Texas and Oklahoma don't but I thought Virginia would? In California it's a 4 hour 2 part test. 2 hours on applications of craft and 2 hours of contractor law.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Don't you have a written test for a license? I know Texas and Oklahoma don't but I thought Virginia would?


I have a class C . In Va. A class License is required for contracting .

Did you know in Maine...All you need to be a G/C Is a pulse!:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

What are you two on about
Here you just do it. I have drivers license. That's about it.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> I have a class C . In Va. A class License is required for contracting .
> 
> Did you know in Maine...All you need to be a G/C Is a pulse!:yes:


 What's the population of Maine? At least you have proven qualifications. In Texas, (3rd largest economy of states) you can work at Wendy's one day and be a drywall mogul the next. Cracker Jack box is reserved for states who have the least respect for labor. After write offs you should be clearing 100k. Yeah, I think you deserve that for your toil and shortly you will understand why.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

cazna said:


> What are you two on about
> Here you just do it. I have drivers license. That's about it.


 What's the population of NZ Caz?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> What's the population of Maine? At least you have proven qualifications. In Texas, (3rd largest economy of states) you can work at Wendy's one day and be a drywall mogul the next. Cracker Jack box is reserved for states who have the least respect for labor. After write offs you should be clearing 100k. Yeah, I think you deserve that for your toil and shortly you will understand why.


They upped the class C a few years ago here . $150.000 .. Not like I'm touching that!!:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> What's the population of NZ Caz?



men per sheep ? It's about even!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> They upped the class C a few years ago here . $150.000 .. Not like I'm touching that!!:whistling2:


Night Rick, the clear liquid is kicking in.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> What's the population of NZ Caz?


 
4 million, Most of that's North Island, 1 Million in south island.
Approx. 12,000 in my area...................Awesome huh :yes: Well I think it is anyway.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

cazna said:


> 4 million, Most of that's North Island, 1 Million in south island.
> Approx. 12,000 in my area...................Awesome huh :yes: Well I think it is anyway.


Years back on a hike with someone he made a statement that has stuck in my head for life. "As the population increases so does the need for control". In America we have documented standards and the battle is enforcement of these standards. In Texas an illegal alien can be considered a contractor and paid $100 a day total which drives down the standard for honest working Americans. Anyone who supports this ideal as being good for our country I think is absurd.
What is truly ironic is the people who support this ideal profess to be against illegal immigration. It's the build a wall and make them pay for it ignorance.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Back to sanders.... Been using one of these lately. 140.00 and runs fine so far


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> Yes, but my last employer is not. They run between 50 to 125 guys at anytime and none of that independent contractor stuff where your license comes from a Cracker Jack box. Sometimes you got to eat a little crow and do what you don't like to maintain a relationship. If you were doing a million dollar job and were asked to use a vacuum sander you would buy 2.
> Also, semi retired, as my tuning EFI keeps me busy at times.


We run 30-50, I wouldn't want the headaches that you would have been dealing with. Were you the main framing foreman or superintendent for your shop

Good to see everyone still kickin' round here


----------

